# Building a Gravity fed Upright smoker



## jtburf

I cruise a couple different smoker forums and have started to build my gravity fed upright smoker. (Stumps clone)

Inside will be 24'x24'x36", the firebox is 1/2" 5x5 angle and it will be completely insulated.

Just some progress pictures so far.

Thanks,
John


----------



## dbanksls

Keep us posted on this one, I'd be very interested in following your progress.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog

Looking good!


----------



## jtburf

Updates coming after this weekend.

Thanks guys,
John


----------



## Too Tall

Looks good. 
Heres a good website for clone builds if you haven't seen it. http://www.phpbbserver.com/phpbb/index.php?mforum=smokinjim

pretty good thread on tuning one.
http://www.phpbbserver.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=641&highlight=&mforum=smokinjim


----------



## jtburf

Too Tall said:


> Looks good.
> Heres a good website for clone builds if you haven't seen it. http://www.phpbbserver.com/phpbb/index.php?mforum=smokinjim
> 
> pretty good thread on tuning one.
> http://www.phpbbserver.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=641&highlight=&mforum=smokinjim


I am an active member there.

All of my ideas and tweaks come from the guys who have built them before.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Lilbear21

Any updates? Curious to see how this will look.


----------



## jtburf

No updates yet, I just got back from the ranch and I am pretty sick, I ordered a new plasma cutter after Christmas so that is due in Jan 2nd will be burning and welding all next weekend though...

Thanks,
John


----------



## jtburf

Plasma cutter just arrived and works like a champ.

Headed back to the ranch for one last hunt and then back to building!!!

Hang on updates coming.

JOhn


----------



## ydnark

*Smoke Generators*

Check out these links for some information on Smoke Generators:

See:
http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/smokehouse-plans/smokehouse-smoke-generator


http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/smokehouse-plans/smokehouse-smoke-generator/factory-made


http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/smokehouse-plans/smokehouse-smoke-generator/home-made

Probably a LOT less expensive way to get it done.

Smoke On!


----------



## Walkingstick

nice frame


----------



## jtburf

Well after getting my new Plasma Cutter and redoing my 220V plugs I have started working on the smoker again.

Last night I fab'd up the ash box section and have it tacked in place.

















I will do the main welding on it this weekend since I can now move all the plants back outside.

Monday I plan to have the ash box finished and the chute complete.

Thanks,
John


----------



## jtburf

Made some progress this weekend,
I have the chute in and welded in place and I zipped up the ash pan area only need to fab 2 small parts for it and cut the chute to the proper height than I can move on to the interior.
















Please excuse the bad cell phone pictures.
John


----------



## jtburf

Made more progress yesterday, I have the interior skins tacked in place and will finish welding this week when I can get my Gas refilled.








The bottom though not shown has a 3/4" pipe nipple for a grease drain, its shaped so all the grease will flow to it. I will get a pic of that after while.

Thanks,
John


----------



## jtburf

Here is how the bottom with drain will look, just need to weld the plasma cut lines.

















John


----------



## jtburf

Did a little more this afternoon...



















All tacked in place will start zipping it up very soon.

John


----------



## DCAVA

Lookin' good bud....


----------



## jtburf

Well I have been working when I have weather windows!
Making a quick progress now, did a test burn yesterday to look for pin hole leaks, only found a couple.
You will notice a few bead welds where I attached the skin to cross members.
I am putting in as much rock mineral insulation as I can get in it.
Should be smoking by mid February!!!
































The skin is 11ga, I have the main door framed and have to make a small modification on the ash box door.
Thanks for looking.
John


----------



## jtburf

ydnark said:


> Check out these links for some information on Smoke Generators:
> 
> See:
> http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/smokehouse-plans/smokehouse-smoke-generator
> 
> http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/smokehouse-plans/smokehouse-smoke-generator/factory-made
> 
> http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/smokehouse-plans/smokehouse-smoke-generator/home-made
> 
> Probably a LOT less expensive way to get it done.
> 
> Smoke On!


 Thanks for the links,
However, I will be installing a PID and blower so I can control the temp =,- 3 degrees.

John


----------



## jtburf

I made some good progress this weekend, Saturday started out a little hairy when I was flipping the heavy bastard over, it fell on me and thank goodness its on casters as it rolled away and threw me into the freezer. All I could picture was it breaking my leg!!!
I am thinking it's getting close to 750 pounds!








Door framed and skinned, added the cover for my temp gauge and built the frames for the shelves!!!
I also put the last side one and zipped it up.
I will have to rig up an a-frame and my chain hoist to stand it upright next week...
Thanks for looking.
John


----------



## Flats Mark

You are a fine craftsman, John!
You are building something to be proud of for sure...


----------



## jtburf

Flats Mark said:


> You are a fine craftsman, John!
> You are building something to be proud of for sure...


 Thanks,

I have made a little progress here and there just been busy lately, however if mother nature messes up my sporting clays tomorrow I will be welding!

John


----------



## Texcam

John, looking good. 

Thanks for the tip on Texas Iron and Metal.


----------



## jtburf

Sorry for the slow updates, have not had much time to work on my smoker.
Son helped me out this weekend, we got the main door hung, and fab'd up the ash box door, will be flipping it again in the next week so stay tuned...








Lots of grinding to get radius's smooth...
Thanks,
John


----------



## Flats Mark

Awesome!!!


----------



## jtburf

Well I can see the finish line from here, I have been working on it little by little and finally able to do a test burn yesterday.
I filled her 1/2 way up with lump and used my controller for about 4 hours before a storm blew through yesterday afternoon.
I still have burning coals this morning almost 24 hours later!!!
Next task will be adding 3 handles for the doors, filling in all the small divots and getting her ready for painting.
I see pork butts and briskets by July 4th.
Yea Baby I am ready...








































Thanks,
John


----------



## tunchistheman

Bad arse work there!


----------



## jtburf

I had planned on doing a few racks of Ribs Saturday however they got nix'd, doing a pork butt this morning.
I used lump hardwood charcoal for the seasoning burn and will add a couple small pieces of oak or pecan for smoking the butt.
It maintained 18 hours at 250 degrees on 20# of lump, while I seasoned it.
















John


----------



## CaptJack

impressive









I learned a lot from the thread, thanks guys


----------



## jtburf

This bad boy went on at 9:00 lets see what it looks and taste like about dinner time...










John


----------



## jtburf

It darkened up a little on me however it taste GREAT!!!!!!!








John


----------



## msf62000

I really love this build. I have decided when I build my new smoker that i want to build one like this. I have one question how does the burn chamber work? Do you start a fire then pile charcoal on top or is the fire in a separate compartment? Any pics would be appreciated. Also once again awesome build I'm very jealous.


----------



## jtburf

I start a batch of charcoal in a chimney, when its good and hot I dump in the chute and then fill with lump and some chunks of Pecan, Oak, or what ever you like.

I only add pieces about the size of a softball or smaller and only a few.

See below at the attached and it will show how the system works.


----------



## msf62000

I get it now. Is the air vent on the ash chamber or where the actual fire is? Thanks for your help.


----------



## fishfeeder

You have really got me wanting to build a GF smoker now...


----------



## jtburf

msf62000 said:


> I get it now. Is the air vent on the ash chamber or where the actual fire is? Thanks for your help.


The "Air vent" actually a small 5cfm fan comes in just below the fire box and is controlled by a small PID. You set a temp, the fan will cycle until that temp is reached and then shutoff, when the temp drops a few degrees the fan cycles again. this limits how much oxygen the fire get so it does not run away and maintains the desired temp you want for cooking.

If you look at this picture you will see a small nipple where the fan is connected.

Thanks all,
John


----------



## jtburf

fishfeeder said:


> You have really got me wanting to build a GF smoker now...


Do it and you will love it!

It is really nice being able to go run errands, do stuff away from the house and not worry about running out of wood, fire dyeing, ETC when your smoking.

This one is admittedly larger than I really need, for the casual smoker a 16"x 24"x24" smoke box would be perfect.

That would allow the whole unit to be smaller.

John


----------



## babyd1971

Do you know anyone in the Houston area that makes these to sale? The smaller one you described would be perfect. I don"t have the tools or skill to weld one myself. Nice build!!


----------



## jtburf

babyd1971 said:


> Do you know anyone in the Houston area that makes these to sale? The smaller one you described would be perfect. I don"t have the tools or skill to weld one myself. Nice build!!


Pitmaker here in Houston builds them, they call theirs the Vault.

http://pitmaker.com/product/vin/?vin=23362368

The original design came from Stumps in Georgia.

http://www.stumpssmokers.com/

Hope it helps.

John


----------



## babyd1971

Thanks for the info! I might go by Pitmaker. There stuff looks really nice!


----------



## TXborn

jtburf said:


> Pitmaker here in Houston builds them, they call theirs the Vault.
> 
> http://pitmaker.com/product/vin/?vin=23362368
> 
> The original design came from Stumps in Georgia.
> 
> http://www.stumpssmokers.com/
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> John


I don't believe the "vault" is a gravity fed smoker. It looks like it is just a vertical smoker. I could be wrong, wouldn't be the first or last time

Jesse


----------



## jtburf

babyd1971 said:


> Thanks for the info! I might go by Pitmaker. There stuff looks really nice!


 I do not remember his name however a member of 2cool purchased a vault a short while back, you can do a search and see of you can find it incase you have real world questions.

John


----------



## jtburf

Finally got her painted and then put a few UH stickers on her, smoked 2 briskets, 5 racks of ribs, 1 pork roast and 2 chickens for sons 21st Birthday last weekend.

Wish I would have taken pics of the meat it was devoured by every one.

John


----------

